
Serbian University Opens the First Hyperledger Blockchain Course in Europe - Biba
https://medium.com/@realmarket/co-founder-of-realmarket-to-teach-first-hyperledger-blockchain-university-course-in-europe-64043c8aea17
======
pella
in Hungary: "Blockchain Technologies and Applications"

[https://portal.vik.bme.hu/kepzes/targyak/VIMIAV17/](https://portal.vik.bme.hu/kepzes/targyak/VIMIAV17/)

( 2018 spring:
[https://inf.mit.bme.hu/edu/courses/blockchain/materials](https://inf.mit.bme.hu/edu/courses/blockchain/materials)
)

